# Anyone ever cast a Redington VAPEN w/red grip



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

So I'm about to pull the trigger on a 10wt Redington VAPEN....

AND it has this new gripe like they put on golf clubs....but a little softer...

Iv seen it on regular rods, and I believe I can live with it.....

But I figured I would reach out and get some opinions, IF you Had the Chance to cast one....

BTW
It will be used in the Bahamas on long wades for permit and small tarpon....

Thanks
Skipp


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

the left-handed one casts awesome. 

the right-haneded one not so much.


----------



## FalseCast (May 7, 2009)

Ish said:


> the left-handed one casts awesome.
> 
> the right-haneded one not so much.


that's not 100% true. if you cast the right one left handed its great, everyone knows that


----------



## quattro (Sep 28, 2014)

was impressed and didn't want to be - but still struggle (visually) with the red grip. I think you can get the grip in black now.
seems to run out of gas once you cross 80 feet but loads nicely at 30-50. 
Seems like a good value


----------



## aholguin01 (Apr 30, 2014)

quattro said:


> was impressed and didn't want to be - but still struggle (visually) with the red grip. I think you can get the grip in black now.
> seems to run out of gas once you cross 80 feet but loads nicely at 30-50.
> Seems like a good value


Yes you can get the redington vapen in black. I personally like the traditional look of a cork grip.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Cast one first ......There is a reason that synthetic grip materials have not become more widely used on flyrods.......


----------



## Tilly_Bend (Jun 27, 2013)

I just don't know about those grips. I have put Win Grips on golf clubs and they go out quick. It seems like a decent concept but what are you going to do when the grip wears out, can you change out the grip? I think I would stick with cork.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

FalseCast said:


> that's not 100% true. if you cast the right one left handed its great, everyone knows that


i stand corrected.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

dc1502 said:


> Cast one first ......There is a reason that synthetic grip materials have not become more widely used on flyrods.......


so what's the reason?


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Ish said:


> so what's the reason?


Grips built with EVA or an EVA core have a spongy feel , you may not think it matters but you feel this in the cast. I have built flyrods with EVA grips of various densities , they work great when you get into the denser EVA but we had issues getting a good epoxy bond when gluing.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

you're doing it wrong.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Lmao.... If you say so.....:joy:


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

I'll stick to cork ....


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

*bwah hah hah hah!!!!!

....hah hah hah hah, hah hah ha ha ha ha!!!!!*


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

ahem, sorry.

i didn't realize...


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

:joy::joy::joy::joy::joy::joy:see what I did there..... Lmao


----------



## wrm66 (May 31, 2011)

tried one....not a fan at all.... buy a Sage Salt or G-Loomis NXG


----------

